# Onk Spring 2016 Contest Prep



## Onk (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi All,

I've recently resigned from work so have 4 weeks paid "gardening" leave as my notice period expires. At the end of these 4 weeks on Sat the 8th of October, I have IFBB state titles. On Sat the 29th of Oct I then have national titles.

As I live in the southern hemisphere, it will be spring in October (spring equinox in 1 week's time).

I'm hesitant to post any photos at present as the National comp is the Asia Pacific qualifier for the US Arnolds next year...so anyone coming top 3 gets fairly well known, and my face being on a steroid board wouldn't go down well....

----------------------------------

*Stats:*
26 years old (turn 27 tomorrow)
188 cm (6'1)
94kgs (207 lbs)
TDEE = 3900 (re-calculate this every 2 weeks, remember it changes with your weight and exercise amount!)
Calories = 3600 ED

*Cycle:* Counting backwards, contests in week 3 and 0

*Steroids:*
16-0 Mast E 600mg, Tren E 600mg
16-5 Test e 600mg
6-0 var 100mg, sdrol 20mg (var @ 150mg and sdrol @ 40mg weeks of show)

*AI: *
16-4 and 3-1, adex @ 0.3mg EoD
contest weeks 4 and 0, letro @ 1.25mg ED

*Support:*
NAC @ 1200mg
UDCA @ 500mg
*
Diuretics:*
1 tab dyazide day before show at 9pm (before bed) and then 1 tab in morning a good 45 mins b4 pre judging

*Training: *3 day split

Day 1 am chest, 30 min cardio
Day 1 pm front delts and triceps
Day 2 am back, abs, cardio
Day 2 pm rear delts and biceps
Day 3 am quads and calves
Day 3 pm hams and glutes and cardio

*Cardio:*
Only 30 mins of walking on treadmill @ 6km/h @ 5% incline. Nothing fancy.

*Goal: for contest only*
Another 1-2kg to lose, had a dexa scan, and although it's the most accurate way to project bodyfat, it showed I was at 9.5% when 1kg heavier, I'd be at 8% comfortably. 1-2kg will get me in nicely conditioned. Anything less than 7% is very nice.

*Peak Week:*
I don't do much here, I have carb loaded, water depleted, salt loaded, junk loaded and all kinds of funky shit over the years. here's what works for me.
*
Water Load* - I already drink 6 litres a day, I back then down to 4L ED coming into the last week, rise that up to 7L a day the DAY before the show by 5pm, then CUT it completely. I only have sips until I've completed the whole competition so I don't pass out

*Carb Load *- I'm an athlete and I need carbs. With a show on Saturday I'd do this
Mon - 150g carbs
Tue - 100g
Wed - 100g
Thu - 250g
Fri - 500g 
Sat - matters on conditioning, but I'd do just enough, while still wanting to be hungry. I don't want to be flat, that's worst nightmare. Did this once before, won't do it again!

*Post Comp:*
- Best time to be gaining muscle, body is primed to grow
- Give myself max 18 hours of bingeing, mostly baked goods and mexican food
- After 18 hours, back to normal, slight surplus to my TDEE and go from there
- If I do want certain foods I was deprived of during prep, I space them out. I try to make that 1 meal a week.


----------



## Onk (Sep 16, 2016)

16-Sep:

Morning: quads and calves
3x front squat with 1 warm up. 3x10 @ 120kg
4x single leg press. 4x14 @ 140kgs
4x20 walking lunges +30kg barbell
3x10 leg extension @ 100kgs
3x20 standing calf extension +85kg
3x8 seated calf extension + 140kg


----------



## Onk (Sep 16, 2016)

16-Sep:

Afternoon: hams + glutes
3x8 SLDL @ 100kg
4x10 prone ham curl @ 85kg
3x15 standing ham curl @ 45kg each leg
3xfailure rope machine glute thrust
3xfailure lying glute bridges + 20kg

I've backed down my volume this last day after some advice from friends. I may sleep 7 hours a night (minus needing to pee or tren sweats) but lately that hasn't been enough. We think it's due to over training.

** Also, I don't even try to lift heavy when I'm in pre-contest. It's all about mind muscle connection and fatiguing muscle groups. I may be able to bench 200kg or squat 220kg off-season, but pre-contest if I go above 140kg I'm looking for trouble!


----------



## stonetag (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow, busy guy. Good luck!


----------



## snake (Sep 16, 2016)

Give it hell my man! Let us know how you make out.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice dude! Good luck! Let us know how it turns out and if you have any questions....


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 16, 2016)

Strong work, good luck.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 16, 2016)

Good luck man! Like the rest of us. Let us know how it all goes, and Happy Birthday! Tomorrow that is.


----------



## Onk (Sep 17, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> Good luck man! Like the rest of us. Let us know how it all goes, and Happy Birthday! Tomorrow that is.



It's already today in Australia 

The old GMT + 10, time zone


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 17, 2016)

Onk said:


> It's already today in Australia
> 
> The old GMT + 10, time zone



Well then Happy Birthday brother! Haha today is tomorrow. Freaking me out.


----------



## whitelml (Sep 17, 2016)

Good luck man !   You sound very dialed in.  I'm sure you'll do great !


----------



## Onk (Sep 17, 2016)

whitelml said:


> Good luck man !   You sound very dialed in.  I'm sure you'll do great !



thank you. I don't see too many comp logs on this forum and figured it was time for one to be posted, and here we are!


----------



## Onk (Sep 17, 2016)

17 Sep - I actually forgot it was my bday, woke up and was getting ready for the below run and my gf reminded me...quick birthday quickie then off for a run

am
7km jog with my gf. Did it around the lovely Balmain "bay run"

pm
4x8 incline press at 140kgs
4x12 dip machine @ 115kgs
3x10 seated incline press, side chest ext @ 40kg each side
3x10, 1xfailure machine fly @ 95kgs
4x6 shoulder press @70kgs
3x10 DB lat raise @ 14kgs
5x10 rope tricep extension....these were already burnt as **** from everything earlier


----------



## bvs (Sep 18, 2016)

A fellow aussie! Sounds like you are very calculated, good luck with the shows


----------



## Onk (Sep 19, 2016)

18 Sep

am - back and rear delts
4x10 lat pulldown @ 130kgs
3x8 seated close grip row @100kgs
4x10 close grip pull up +20kg DB
3x10 yates row @ 100kgs

4x12 rear delt fly @ 90/85/80/80-super set into 20x40
3xfailure rope face pull, forget the weight
3x20 BB shrugs @ 100kgs

pm
30 mins cardio

4x10 DB curl @ 22kg each
3x8 hammer curl @ 20kg each
3x12 preacher machine @ 30kgs each (not the true weight)


----------



## Onk (Sep 19, 2016)

bvs said:


> A fellow aussie! Sounds like you are very calculated, good luck with the shows



Hey mate, always good to see more aussies around 

Thank you, hope that's true in actuality. 

As sure as you can be, always room for improvement and I'm sure there's someone that knows more, that may read this, and help out!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 19, 2016)

Damn shame about Steve Irwin ..Im still sad


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 19, 2016)

Subbed, glad to see you bring the log over here man 

How is the progressing coming along in terms of conditioning? Still on target? 

Also, I did notice the focus on fatiguing the muscles rather than going heavy. 
I'd personally focus on getting some decent tension on the muscles (75-85%RM type of stuff) and leave it there. Trying to fatigue anything at this stage of the came when energy levels are lower isn't going to achieve anything and a lot of time becomes extremely counterproductive (low cals + low carbs + high volume/glycogen depletion style training = bad, bad news).


----------



## Onk (Sep 19, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Subbed, glad to see you bring the log over here man
> 
> How is the progressing coming along in terms of conditioning? Still on target?
> 
> ...



thank you, that's good advice. I don't emphasise that style of training, as my body, in general, doesn't want me to go to failure at this point, but I do it a bit here and there for things like cable flys, calve extensions and lunges. I'll think of this over the next few workouts and go for a better weight and set number.

conditioning is coming on really well. I've still got another 18 days but I'm (probably) as lean as I've ever seen, with still some more time to lean out more. Given I've already exceeded my expectations, I'm very happy, but know there's still room for improvement. As well, I haven't used clen or DNP so far, haven't needed to. I've had my t3 at 40mcg/d but I also do this whenever I run tren, anyway.


----------



## Onk (Sep 20, 2016)

19-Sep 

well blow me away for the first time in 17 months I'm sick! fever, dizziness, constant peeing, headaches...fun fun fun.

took the day off as I also haven't had a rest day in 10 weeks. Only did pushups at night before I showered and **** I'm bad at them now. Could only do 25 to a set before fatigued.


----------



## Onk (Sep 20, 2016)

20 Sep -- still bloody sick, but significantly better. 

am
3x10 front squat @ 120kgs
3x8 SLDL @ 100kgs
3x10 single leg press @ 180kgs (burning here...jeez)
3x12 leg ext @ 105kgs
3x6 leg curl @ 80kgs (and done, totally smashed)

pm 
30 mins cardio

4x20 donkey calf raise @ 105kgs (pausing at the top for 2 secs, nice and slow, hitting those fast twitch fibres)
3x8 seat calf ext @125kgs


----------



## bronco (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm in. Good luck to you bud


----------



## Onk (Sep 21, 2016)

21 sep

am
30 mins cardio

pm
3x8 incline guillotine press @ 140kgs
1x6 incline guillotine press @ 100kgs (dead)
3x10 dip machine @ 135kgs
3x8 fly machine @ 90kgs
3x10 cable fly

3x10 shoulder press @ 80kgs
4x10 DB side raise @ 14kg DBs

3x10 tricep press @ 100kgs


----------



## bvs (Sep 22, 2016)

What division do you compete in? Im considering competing in the future and we have roughly similar stats


----------



## Onk (Sep 22, 2016)

22-Sep

still d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-deloadinggggg

am

3x8 lat pullover @ 120kgs
3x10 machine wide grip row @ 100kgs
3x10 close grip pull down @ 100kgs
3x6 DB rows @ 50kg DBs

3x12 rear delt DB fly @ 12kg DBs
3x10 rope face pull (underhand grip) no idea on weight

3x10/9/8 DB curls @ 22kg DBs
4x10 single arm preacher @ 16kgs

pm
1 hour cardio


----------



## Onk (Sep 22, 2016)

bvs said:


> What division do you compete in? Im considering competing in the future and we have roughly similar stats



IFBB classic (cat 3 (over 175cm))
ANB under 100kgs 

though, IFBB Australia just adopted the international Classic rules...so I could have come in at 96kgs rather than 93kgs..using the old rules. So I've got 3kgs to gain in the next year! 

good on you if you want to compete. Sydney and Brisbane have the most shows, but most cities/states have them on 3-4x a year


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 22, 2016)

Onk said:


> 21 sep
> 
> am
> 30 mins cardio
> ...




LOVE the Guillotine Press for chest development, Mate! Good session here.


----------



## Onk (Sep 22, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> LOVE the Guillotine Press for chest development, Mate! Good session here.



I've always found decline a waste, so spend most of my time alternating between guillotine presses and seated incline with REALLY heavy weights (180kg-200kg). It has brought out my chest better than years of flat/decline pressing ever did. It also lends itself to fatiguing the front delt so that when I hit it later in the workout with a shoulder press I don't need to do too much. for the shoulder press I keep light and emphasise full ROM and try to explode on the eccentric movement. all in all, doing this 2x a week works very well (for me at least)


----------



## Onk (Sep 23, 2016)

23-Sep

am
legs baby ohhhh yeah

4x12/10/8/8 back squat @ 140kgs 
3x10 single leg press @ 100kg each
3x10 leg ext @ 85kgs (****ing fatigued already, jesus those squats hit me hard)
1x5 prone leg curl (aborted this, lower back started to hurt)
3x8 standing leg curl @ 40kg each side
no glute extensions here, careful about my back hurting from before

4x20 standing calf ext @ +105kgs

pm
45 mins cardio


----------



## Onk (Sep 23, 2016)

tomorrow is my weekly weigh in day (day after low point in my carb cycle) and I'm hoping to weigh 94kgs flat. If this is the case I've got 1 more kilo to lose before I'm at more or less stage ready weight. My first comp isn't as top level as IFBB so I'm using it as prac and don't want to peak better for it than I will for the IFBB show...but...still want to win my cat and possibly the overall.


----------



## Onk (Sep 24, 2016)

oh baby weighed at 93.8kg. spot on.

24-Apr
am

3x8 incline guillotine press @ 130kgs
3x10 seated side chest press @ 30kg each side (this one is HARD if you've never done it, makes your chest more 3D)
3x12 dip machine @ 115kg
3x10 seated fly machine @ 105kgs

3x10 shoulder press @80kgs
3x10 side DB raises @14kg DBs

3x10 V-bar tricep press down
3x8 overhead rope ext

pm
1 hour cardio (walking to the gym and back takes me an extra 30 mins)


----------



## Onk (Sep 24, 2016)

got me some nice melaltonin II coming soon as well, about time I started darkening up, esp since it's nearly October, which is when beaches traditionally open in east coast Australia


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 24, 2016)

Onk said:


> got me some nice melaltonin II coming soon as well, about time I started darkening up, esp since it's nearly October, which is when beaches traditionally open in east coast Australia



Lucky, That time is over here in Minnesota. Suppose to be like 79 80 degrees F today. But a low tonight of 46 degrees.


----------



## Onk (Sep 24, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> Lucky, That time is over here in Minnesota. Suppose to be like 79 80 degrees F today. But a low tonight of 46 degrees.



This is my first opportunity for much sunshine this year. I spent my autumn and winter travelling for work and was often in Canberra (ACT) or Hobart (TAS) where the temperature was sub-zero overnight (32 farenheit). During the days it wasn't much better! Thankfully, as a sweaty bodybuilder in a suit + tie, the cold weather stopped me sweating too much, as the cities are so small you walk to your next meeting, rather than taxi or uber.

Worst was Wellington in New Zealand. That place gets so windy, rainy and cold it's not funny.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 24, 2016)

Onk said:


> This is my first opportunity for much sunshine this year. I spent my autumn and winter travelling for work and was often in Canberra (ACT) or Hobart (TAS) where the temperature was sub-zero overnight (32 farenheit). During the days it wasn't much better! Thankfully, as a sweaty bodybuilder in a suit + tie, the cold weather stopped me sweating too much, as the cities are so small you walk to your next meeting, rather than taxi or uber.
> 
> Worst was Wellington in New Zealand. That place gets so windy, rainy and cold it's not funny.



I could understand where if there was heat walking would be a problem. To be honest that really sounds like a blast man! That kind of traveling probably do anything for you anymore. Sounds like you do it a lot. But it sounds like a lot of really cool opportunity.


----------



## Onk (Sep 25, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> I could understand where if there was heat walking would be a problem. To be honest that really sounds like a blast man! That kind of traveling probably do anything for you anymore. Sounds like you do it a lot. But it sounds like a lot of really cool opportunity.



When it's all paid for you do get a bit blase over time, though, I don't come from a well off family so I always take pictures and try to enjoy it. Hotels at 300-500 a night, business class flights, shit loads of money to spend on food....it is an unreal life. But you have to always stay grounded and remember that you (me) can't afford that lifestyle for your gf and family. I'm certainly not spending 2k on a business flight from sydney to NZ or $300+ a night on hotels. That money can be used for a deposit on a house, new car, GH/gear, clothes, etc


----------



## Onk (Sep 25, 2016)

25-Sep

am - back, rear delts and biceps

4x10/10/10/8 lat pull over @ 120kgs
3x8 yates row @ 80kgs
4x10 close grip pull up + 16kgs
3x10/8/5 close grip row @ 80kgs (failed on the last one, didn't see it coming either)

3x10 bent over DB fly @ 14kg DBs
3x10 rope face pull

4x10 seated DB curl @ 20kgs
3x8 concentration hammer curl

pm
45 mins cardio


----------



## Onk (Sep 26, 2016)

26-Sep - Had to mix up my am/pm split today as I got my lovely 6 month appt with the dentist in. He was 30 mins late at 9am (first cab off the rank) so I was late for my 9am meal by a good hour. Not sure how you are late for your FIRST client of the day....

am
45 mins cardio

pm - legs and calves
walked to the gym so that's an extra 15 mins of walking done

4x10/10/10/8 back squat @ 140kgs
3x10 single leg press @ 200kgs each leg
3x8 standing leg curl @ 45kgs each
3x10 seated leg ext @ 105kgs

3x20/18/14 standing calf ext @ 125kgs (wanted to get 20 out each time, couldn't)
3x8 seated calf ext @ 145kgs

I walked home (about 1 mile/1.6km) and did walking lunges for about half of this. Got lots of weird looks by car drivers....but oh well, it felt amazing.


----------



## Onk (Sep 27, 2016)

27-Sep

am - chest, front delts and triceps

warm up incline press
3x10/9/7 incline guillotine press @ 130kgs
3x10 seated side chest press @ 30kgs
3x10 dip machine @ 135kgs
3x10 downwards cable fly

3x10 shoulder press @ 60 kgs (shoulder buggered today)
3x10 side DB raise @ 14kg DBs

3x8 tricep press @ 100kgs
3x10 overhead rope ext

pm - abs and cardio
4x10 handing leg raises
3x1 min plank hold

30 mins cardio


----------



## Onk (Sep 28, 2016)

28-Sep

am - back, back delts and biceps

warm up lat pull over @ 80kgs
3x10/8/8 lat pull over @ 120kgs
3x8 close grip row @ 90kgs
3x8 close grip pull down @ 100kgs
3x6 wide grip row @ 70kgs

3x10 rear DB flys @ 14kg DBs
3x8 rope face pull

3x10/8/6 single arm DB curl @ 20kg DB
4x10 single arm preacher curl @ 16kgs

pm
1 hour cardio, went on a long walk in my local national park to explore


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 28, 2016)

Great log, Mate. Cheers for keeping it up!


----------



## bvs (Sep 29, 2016)

Great log you have going here onk. Im curious to know how much overall weight you tend to lose in a full prep? Also from what i can find, ifbb classic physique weight classes is (height in cm-100) + 8kg. Is that correct? Reason i ask is that puts my weight limit at 91kg and i weigh 105ish right now. I think my height will suit classic physique better but if i get much bigger ill just do heavyweight bbing


----------



## Onk (Sep 29, 2016)

bvs said:


> Great log you have going here onk. Im curious to know how much overall weight you tend to lose in a full prep? Also from what i can find, ifbb classic physique weight classes is (height in cm-100) + 8kg. Is that correct? Reason i ask is that puts my weight limit at 91kg and i weigh 105ish right now. I think my height will suit classic physique better but if i get much bigger ill just do heavyweight bbing



You're correct on the weight class calc.

I started at 103kgs and now am 93kgs (could have been 96kgs max at 188cm tall).

height isn't nearly as important in classic as it is in regular weight competitions due to the height to weight ratio (it's basically the BMI scale btw, you have to have a BMI less than 30). 

whereas if you competed in under 90, you can come up against some shorter dudes that are incredibly muscular. I did under 90's last year and I had some guys at 170cm weighing the same as me. They had inches on my arms and legs. Classic is a better place to start


----------



## Onk (Sep 29, 2016)

29-Sep

am: legsssss

3x10 back squat @ 140kgs
3x12 single leg press @ 200kg each
3x8 standing leg curl @ 45 kgs each
3x10 seated leg ext @ 125kgs

3x20/18/16 standing calf ext @ 125/125/105 kgs
3x8 seated calf ext @ 185kgs

pm

5x10 hanging leg raises
3x1min plank holds
1 hour cardio

simple leg session today. lower back still hurting slightly so DLs were out of the question and glute work didn't feel right either. I hit my legs hard and got out.


----------



## Onk (Sep 30, 2016)

30-Sep

am - chest, front delt and triceps

3x8/8/6 incline press @ 140kgs
3x10 seated side chest press @ 40kgs each arm
3x10 dip machine @ 135kgs
3x10 high cable flys

3x8 shoulder pres @ 70kgs
3x10 seated side lat machine @ 15kgs each side

3x10 single arm tri ext
3x8 overhead tri ext all pause reps

pm
1 hour cardio


----------



## Onk (Oct 1, 2016)

1-Oct

today was a shitty day. I hit a new level of lethargy so I'm going to back down my volume another 10-15% as of tomorrow. I'm one week out from contest 1 as of today.

going to start with letro @ 1.25mg ED as of tomorrow and my sdrol dosage becomes 40mg/d.

am - back, rear delts, biceps

3x9 lat pull over @ 120kgs
1x6 lat pull over @ 100kgs
3x8 wide grip row @ 90kgs
3x10 close grip pull down @ 100kgs

3x10 underhand rope face pull
3x10 rear delt fly @ 14kg DBs

3x6 seated DB curl @ 20kg
3x10 preacher DB curl @ 18kgs

pm
6x10 hanging leg raises
3x10 hanging side crunch
45 mins cardio


----------



## bvs (Oct 1, 2016)

Keep killin it bro! Excited to see your results


----------



## Onk (Oct 2, 2016)

2-Oct

letro starts today, I drop my t3 dose from 100mcg/d down to 50 and then to 25 on wed, clen stops on tuesday. 

good lord I'm tired today, not sure if it's because we went an hour forward (daylight savings) or not...but this is unusual for me at 7pm

am - legs (lowered volume since yesterday)

3x6 back squat @ 140kg (this was ridiculously easy today....if I wasn't trying to take it easier I'd have knocked out 160 or 180kgs (that's 400lbs) no sweat)
3x8 standing ham curl @ 45kg each
3x10 seated leg ext @ 125kgs
3x10 walking lunges +35kgs

then my workout took a turn as I was chatting up this fitness model that is prepping for the same comp. She had an amazing butt and kept doing glute extensions and other exercises to warm up her glutes and hams before she SLDL'd. I had a good chat with her about her ass and how it looks so good and then went on my way...but there was a decent rest break between the lunges to calves (next)

3x20/16/14 standing calf ext @ 115kgs
3x8 seated calf ext @ 165kgs (couldn't remember what I lifed last time, so I just hit this out...prob could've done more in hindsight) 

pm
no cardio today, am absolutely buggered and it'd be counter-productive..I feel. 

7pm now, grand final of the footy is on soon, so I'll foam roll, stretch and do some ab work whilst watching it before crashing for the night.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2016)

What's the thinking on dropping the t3? Avoiding muscle loss?


----------



## Onk (Oct 2, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's the thinking on dropping the t3? Avoiding muscle loss?



I find it incredibly hard to carb up and look full with high t3. Last November I kept running it at 100mcg/d and I looked flatter than the time after where I dropped it to 25mcg and was fuller. There may have been other variables in play, but I've had similar reactions from other BBers (and it did happen to me) so I'm not going to do it again. 

If you have another idea, please let me know as I"m happy to change


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 2, 2016)

Onk said:


> I find it incredibly hard to carb up and look full with high t3. Last November I kept running it at 100mcg/d and I looked flatter than the time after where I dropped it to 25mcg and was fuller. There may have been other variables in play, but I've had similar reactions from other BBers (and it did happen to me) so I'm not going to do it again.
> 
> If you have another idea, please let me know as I"m happy to change



My experiences echo yours and, frankly, there is no need to be running T3 at superphysiological doses at this stage anyway.


----------



## Onk (Oct 3, 2016)

3-Oct

labour day in my state, so everyone's off work. Thankfully this also meant the gym was empty at 7am, as were the roads. 

am - chest, front delts and triceps

** some dickhead was on the smith machine for 10 mins which set me back. gym only has one......
3x6 incline press @ 160kgs (somehow had this in me)
1x10 incline press @ 120kgs
3x10 dip machine @ 145kgs
3x10 cable crossovers

3x8 shoulder press @ 80kgs (dyingggggggggg)
3x10 seated DB raises @ 14kg DBs

3x10 single arm tri ext @ 20kgs
3x10 overhead rope ext @ 60kgs

and because my gf had work off due to the public holiday.....

2 hour hike in the local national park which she hadn't done since we moved into this neighbourhood in Feb

no more cardio required than that....


----------



## Onk (Oct 3, 2016)

as a note, done 2 days of letro @ 1..25mg/day so far, dropped my t3 back to 25mcg/d as of today and will be stopped clen tomorrow.

Getting waxed tomorrow (tuesday) and will do my last proper gym day before I go (back/rear delt/biceps).

As of Wednesday IF I do gym, I'll doa full body circuit. 

Cardio I'll cut out at any time...though walking on a treadmill gets me thinking as I often read during it so may continue that until Thursday morning.

I started exfoliating today, I prob should have started earlier. Given the waxing tomorrow and tanning starts Thursday...may be a little late, but oh well, better than nothing!


----------



## Onk (Oct 3, 2016)

oh and another note, got my gf in (life long ballerina) to make sure my posing routine was on point. I have been posing for a good 20-30 minutes every day so I'm not shaking anymore and I'm very comfortable between my routine and my mandatories. One issue she did find was that I double step (hop step) a few of my transitions which I'll fix. Also, when doing side tricep, I was stepping up and then stomping my front leg rather than just stepping forward and flexing it down. I remember I did this last year and it really irked me when I saw the videos afterwards....

edit:
Worth taking my advice here, as she passed this onto me: it's good to practice your routine with your eyes closed to check your balance. 

1/ practice infront of mirror
2/ practice without mirror
3/ practice eyes closed to check balance
4/ repeat 1 and 2

This was helpful when I did poses where my right leg was bent and my left leg stretched out. When I did this with my eyes closed I'd find my balance point with right heel slightly off the floor, which made my calf look bigger and helped me point my left leg. Otherwise, I may fall on stage or wobble, which is an easy way to lose marks/placings.


----------



## Onk (Oct 4, 2016)

4-Oct

my last body part specific workout

am - back, rear delts, biceps

3x8 lat pullover @ 120kgs
1x10 lat pullover @ 100kgs
3x10 wide grip row @ 80kgs
3x10 close grip pull down @ 100kgs

3x10 rope face pull
3x10 bent over rear delt fly @ 14kg DBs

3x7 seated bicep curl @ 20kg DBs
3x8 standing concentration hammer curls @ 18kg DBs

pm 
6pm right now, just got waxed, body looks all shiny and new. All new definition in my abs and chest can be seen. Even my vastus (leg) muscles are looking more defined. Prob less water being held in them. 

will see if I want to do cardio later, if so, will just walk. Don't want to sweat much after just getting waxed....that's a great way to get red dots all over your body!


----------



## Onk (Oct 5, 2016)

5-Oct

am - c-c-c-c-c-circuittttttttttt
weight was largely irrelevant as I didn't want to deplete my muscles, merely get them moving, stretching and tensed

warmup: about 3x20 lunges (was vaguely 20 each set)
2x10 DB incline press
2x10 wide lat pulldown
2x8 shoulder press
2x10 rope tricep ext
2x8 standing DB curl
2x10 goblet squat

pm
40 mins walk, heart rate didn't break 120

because I burn easily I stood in the sun 5 mins front, 5 mins back a good 4-5x today...which doesn't amount to much, but it did make me feel better.

Did my last tren and mast shot for the week, today, will resume again on Sunday when this contest is over

about to do 20 mins posing, mostly single muscle (or arm and leg) isolation holds then my mandatories WITHOUT a mirror, Time to feel it as i won't get a mirror on stage.


----------



## kingblasted (Oct 5, 2016)

Great info Onk, learned a few things that you guys do for your prep that I didn't know about.  Good luck on your contest brother


----------



## Onk (Oct 5, 2016)

kingblasted said:


> Great info Onk, learned a few things that you guys do for your prep that I didn't know about.  Good luck on your contest brother



thank you, anything in particular stick out?


----------



## kingblasted (Oct 6, 2016)

Onk said:


> thank you, anything in particular stick out?


Mainly supplement wise, EX: your T3 dosage.  I have only really researched AAS and don;t know much about supplements like that or clen.  Just curious though why you went to doing a full body workout a few days before your show vs doing select muscle groups per day?


----------



## Onk (Oct 6, 2016)

kingblasted said:


> Mainly supplement wise, EX: your T3 dosage.  I have only really researched AAS and don;t know much about supplements like that or clen.  Just curious though why you went to doing a full body workout a few days before your show vs doing select muscle groups per day?



training into a comp is a good way to deplete yourself of glycogen, rather than return it through carbing up and not training muscles. 

It's one of the pitfalls many competitors goes through, they blast their body parts into a show (legs being the worst) then have no definition on the show day as they're depleted.

So there's 2 choices
1/ don't train
2/ full body circuit with low weight, just stimulate your heart a bit, don't fatigue muscles and just get a small pump through mind/muscle connection. The resistance bands and rope machines are good for this, as are light dumbells. 

I choose the latter, keeps me sane and I can focus and practice how I would pump myself up back stage. Remembering back stage at amateur comps you don't have gym equipment. I personally have a 20kg of tension, double ended resistance band I use. I slowly squeeze muscles doing bicep curls, tri extensions, bent over rows, do some push ups and some pull ups if there's space. 

Again, don't want to do too much as being overly pumped will lose yourself definition. Posing is one of the best pumps anyway, I practice isolating each muscle and that's good enough ontop of the above quick banded exercises.


----------



## kingblasted (Oct 6, 2016)

Dang man thanks for explaining that in-depth, makes complete sense. I personally would rather train too (don;t know what to do with myself when I'm not able to train).  I did notice that when I train my arms they look really veiny and good after the first 1-2 exercises but on the 4th i feel there is so much blood in the muscle it looks bloated w/ no deff.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 6, 2016)

Good luck this weekend onk. Post some pics if u can. 

Make sure u get all the ass hair removed. Can't have hairy ass on stage bro haha


----------



## Onk (Oct 6, 2016)

kingblasted said:


> Dang man thanks for explaining that in-depth, makes complete sense. I personally would rather train too (don;t know what to do with myself when I'm not able to train).  I did notice that when I train my arms they look really veiny and good after the first 1-2 exercises but on the 4th i feel there is so much blood in the muscle it looks bloated w/ no deff.



you should see the amount of ppl that think they need to pump their legs and abs up...only to do the exact opposite



ECKSRATED said:


> Good luck this weekend onk. Post some pics if u can.
> 
> Make sure u get all the ass hair removed. Can't have hairy ass on stage bro haha



hair is already moved from el buttocks! There was more than ever so that needed to go.

just got my first coat of tan...so I look good and bad until the 2nd comes on. Drinking a good 7L of water is a good way to look flat until I cut it tomorrow. Then I can start with pics


----------



## Onk (Oct 7, 2016)

2nd coat of tan done. Now I'm stupidly dark, but I also know that I won't look so dark on stage so it's all good. 

Flirted a lot with my tanning lady, which was nice, most of the time I have no sex drive about now, so I'm glad to see it's still there.

Drinking lots of water, at 1:44pm right now, I've had close to 7L (~2 gallons) and will aim for 8-10L by the time 6pm rolls round, so I can cut it, then take my diuretic (dyazide). 

Rest of the day will be laid back as I eat regulaly, pose a bit and rest up, 

My meals are similar to normal except no veggies (they turn to water) and more carbs.

SO today will look like 300p/450c/80f as opposed to Wednesday where it was 300/100/120...that was a hard day, 

Basically, I eat 20g of oats every hour on the hour, then every 3 hours I eat my chicken and rice. This way I can cut out a meal if I want.

I am trying something new today. My meal 6, which is at 6pm, will be a chicken burger from my local Ogalos. I find I ALWAYS look better day after a comp. Time to try this and see if it works.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 7, 2016)

How much weight will u drop with the water cut onk?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 7, 2016)

Onk said:


> I find I ALWAYS look better day after a comp. Time to try this and see if it works.



Classic sign of not having the peak week stuff completely dialed in so good to see your changing something 

Good luck for the show and keep us posted man, I'm sure you'll kill it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 7, 2016)

I hear bbers always say they look better the next day. Just pretend the show is on Saturday and then get on stage Sunday. Lol easy fix


----------



## Onk (Oct 7, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> How much weight will u drop with the water cut onk?



that's a very hard question and will be different every time....but I'd ballpark this between 500g-1.5kg (1-3 lbs)



MrRippedZilla said:


> Classic sign of not having the peak week stuff completely dialed in so good to see your changing something
> 
> Good luck for the show and keep us posted man, I'm sure you'll kill it.



slightly leaner than before, eating a bit more than b4, been loading more water than b4, better at posing and drying out than before, also off work and not traveling inter-state helps...



ECKSRATED said:


> I hear bbers always say they look better the next day. Just pretend the show is on Saturday and then get on stage Sunday. Lol easy fix



not quite that simple! i often eat mexican or pizza and then are fuller and more vascular next day, but my stomach is more bloated with cheese and water. I'm trying to get the same effect with cleaner foods (minus the burger), in a controlled environment, rather than go crazy with post-comp almost bulkish proportions of food eating


----------



## Onk (Oct 7, 2016)

8:40pm, winding down towards bed, I won't sleep too well as I'll cramp during the night, so will go early to try and get a bit more rest

been pooping a lot these last 3 hours, pissed a bit, but have a lot more to go. Taken 1 tab dyazide at 6:15pm, got 1 more to go at 9pm then one in the morn.

morning breakfast for a BBer can be a special one on show day, as you can eat most things, except for liquids or dairy.

Myself, pancakes with strawberry jam and maple syrup. But ofc, then i go back to my usual rice/oats carb up eating every hour to stay full...subject to how I look in the morn.


----------



## Onk (Oct 7, 2016)

6:30am, got up at 6am

1am, woke up to pee, then ate 30g carbs
3am, woke up to pee, then ate 30g carbs
5am, woke up to pee, then ate 30g carbs
then had a semi-awake nightmare where I had to banish a poltergeist that was haunting my friends and I in this old hospital, because one of the girls was raped and couldn't let go, feeding it power. Was a scary dream.
** no cramps though!

just ate 80g carbs, no water at all since last night. looking very dry now, still got a bit more to go. 

When I sit down shirtless, most of the year my lower abs and skin folds will be evident. Now they're seemingly gone, it's just taut. 

Need some more carbs and breakfast soon. 

Weigh in at 930am, then prejudging around midday. 

Will post how I go in about 12 hours


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 7, 2016)

When I sit down shirtless, I get up and put a shirt on. 



Good luck mate.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 7, 2016)

Onk said:


> 6:30am, got up at 6am
> 
> 1am, woke up to pee, then ate 30g carbs
> 3am, woke up to pee, then ate 30g carbs
> ...



The Babadook!!!!

Good luck homeskillet.


----------



## N-Erg (Oct 7, 2016)

Good luck bro! What division do you compete in?

I came in much heavier than I thought I was going to be for my first show and had to compete in a heavier weight division. I got ****ing smoked and didn't even bother staying around for the night show. **** that shit, completely ****ed up my refeed and everything too.


----------



## kingblasted (Oct 8, 2016)

Good luck on your comp Onk even though you don;t need it. Sure you'll kill it


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 8, 2016)

Good luck onk excited to see and hear how it goes!  Keep us posted!


----------



## Onk (Oct 8, 2016)

re-cap of show #1  

I came 4th, nationally, in this Federation's over 90kg (200lbs). There was no weight category above this. The guy that won it was from my city, but the other guys were from other states. There were some big boys. As most were 5'6 to 5'9, whereas I'm nearly 6'2. 4th was a good outcome in my opinion, as the top 3 were either bigger and had better genetics than me or more shredded and just as big.

I'll have photos when I get them from my gf's phone tomorrow. 

run down, we left off at 630am:

730am meant to leave for breakfast, gf was late, got there at 8
8am bacon and egg roll at special cafe that has an amazing and large one, not too far away, staying away from dairy, haven't drunk ANY water since 6pm yesterday
9am, weigh in, 94 kgs (210 lb)
10am THE ****ING FEDERATION CHANGED THE SCHEDULE AND LET WOMEN GO FIRST. *** rant below
11am dehydrated and headaches start, I have a 1 hour sleep outside the auditorium with my feet up on a table that was covered specifically so I could do so
12pm womens still going....running out of food. 30 mins late so far
1pm gf brings me more food, as well as some sushi rolls which I destroy in quick succession
2pm lying down outside, chilling and talking to other competitors
3pm called back stage as my category is coming up. I don't believe them, but I'm already there so don't care
330 get my 3rd coat of tan done, now I'm looking dark and sexy
4pm my heat is still 3 away, which is 30 mins easily, knew I shouldn't believe them
430 start pumping up. as the area is outside...and it's cold today, it's very hard to do so. We'd walk outside the tarpolined area to do pullups on the fence posting and cop ridiculously cold wind to the face. Remember, we're only wearing posing trunks here
5pm finished pumping up, I'm a minimalist when it comes to it, as I lose definition doing TOO much here. Have a handful of all natural sugar jelly babies, then I'm ready for stage. Quick few pushups and then we're ready for stage.

blow by blow:
guy I'm next to I'd been hanging with all day, he ends up winning it and I didn't exactly look too big in comparison. He's just as lean, 10cm shorter and just as big. He had a BIG back and chest. Legs similar. Other guys that beat me were on the other side of the stage so we didn't get compared too much.

I obviously over did the water depletion, as I nearly fainted on staged, just AFTER quarter turns and mandatories. So I was at the back of the stage, but all of a sudden as I turned to walk back, my body was stupidly hot, hotter than I've ever felt it before. I was instantly drenched in sweat, I was dizzy and couldn't hear that well. Signaled one of the MCs quickly and walked off to the side. My gf didn't even notice so MAYBE the judges didn't. Sat down, caught my breath and was good to go again....but exhausted. Knew I wasn't going to be at my best now but dragged my ass through it!

Got lined up again and went through the regular poses one last time after they short listed us down to six remaining competitors (from around 18). 

Quickly rushed off stage and SLAMMED 2-3L of water (1 gallon), a banana, few more lollies, then a hydration tablet. I didn't bother doing my 1 minute routine, I wouldn't have been able to, and it wasn't even marked so no problem.

6pm Guy that won my division, surprise surprise being the biggest div, won Overall winner as well. 
7pm back home, 20 min shower just scrubbing and scrubbing off the tan, I'm still more tanned than most south americans would be right now....but now it looks like melantonin rather than fake tan, which suffices for a few days (and being back at work next week). 
8pm dinner, I chose this place as it has a great cheese burger and a PB&J ice-cream sandwich for dessert. Fun fact, in Australia we call sandwiches "sambos" which is a racist slur in some countries. Please don't take offense when you see that on our menus. After the sambo (see?), gf and I drove home 
9pm make my meals for next 2 days, already prepped the chicken, rice and veggies. Easy prep tonight. 
930pm here I am writing this before I crash. Have to be up to do this all again for a friend doing bikini tomorrow

am absolutely buggered, but looked better than I ever have before. I will drink more water in 2 weeks for #2 comp (an IFBB one) and eat more bananas. Pretty hard to "spill" from to many bananas. 

I had a truck load of fun, made some new friends and learnt that even though I may not be as big or lean as others, I can ****ing out pose them on stage, cancelling their superior discipline (diet) or genetics (muscularity or relative time BBing). 

Night!


----------



## Onk (Oct 8, 2016)

***  to expand on my 10am comment....my whole day of meal prep was based around being on stage by 1pm and done at the latest by 3pm, which was a margin outside the standard deviation I allowed for. By changing the schedule, I needed to space out my food, meant i should have had less yesterday (potentially), drank more water (see my blow by blow for my issue there) and maybe arrived later and relaxed or slept at home. Some ppl wouldn't have allowed for this time difference like I did. 

so I ****ing hate it when Federations do these changes last minute, belies a lack of organisation and lack of respect for the competitors


----------



## Onk (Oct 8, 2016)

another note, after a good 6L of water since I finished, 1.5 meals and a shower, I look very diff. I have none of the cuts between my body, now I look full. Funny how quickly we change. 

Though, my lower belly skin still stretches a good 6cm from my body (2 inches)


----------



## bvs (Oct 8, 2016)

Well done mate! At what point do you weigh in for the comp?


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 8, 2016)

Grats brother, thanks for sharing your experiences with us.


----------



## Jada (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks for the update man and congrats on getting 4th


----------



## Onk (Oct 8, 2016)

bvs said:


> Well done mate! At what point do you weigh in for the comp?



9am, as I arrived at the venue and signed in.

For other comps, it's day before. 

I.e. in 2 weeks for IFBB, I can weigh in the day before, then smash food the whole day afterwards


----------



## Onk (Oct 8, 2016)

Runningwild said:


> Thanks for the update man and congrats on getting 4th





Jada said:


> Thanks for sharing!





trodizzle said:


> Grats brother, thanks for sharing your experiences with us.



thanks guys.

after an 8h sleep, I feel back to 95%. It's 7:15am now, will go for a workout now, will start again from my chest/delt/tricep day...but will keep it light just to be safe

edit: but you watch, in 12h when I post today's log (I'll go into a bit of detail as post -show is tough as well), I'll have lifted my PB weights or something stupid


----------



## Milo (Oct 8, 2016)

Good shit man


----------



## Onk (Oct 9, 2016)

Not sure how many of these photos are in transition or not, these are from my phone that my gf's mother took. So phone quality...not very good! 

https://imgur.com/a/oYLQD


----------



## Onk (Oct 9, 2016)

Day after pics for contrast
http://imgur.com/a/yL9Aa


----------



## Onk (Oct 9, 2016)

Spoke to zilla and he tells me (and i agree) that my sodium intake was okay, potassium too low (esp when using diuretics) and electrolytes were prob too low as well. Carbs seem fine. The potassium/salt/electrolytes are the (seemingly) main cause for me being flat, whilst carbed up. That and not quite enough water in my body


----------



## Onk (Oct 9, 2016)

ending of show day #1 
8-Oct

about 1030pm I had a massive bout of diarrhea. If I wasn't dehydrated and hadn't been eating copious carbs all day it wouldn't have been too bad...but instead it took 45 mins to pass and took a lot of effort. 
thankfully, this means my gf was fast asleep by the time I got to bed so I didn't need to spoon her and just went right to sleep myself

9-Oct
back to the gym this morning

8amish chest, delts, triceps >> as predicted, I did lift heavy weights. couldn't stand doing light ones

3x8/8/7 incline press @ 160kgs
3x10 dip machine @ 140kgs
3x10 high cable cross overs

3x8 shoulder press @ 90kgs
4x10 side DB raise >> took a longer rest break between sets 2 and 3, as a girl started chatting me up about why I'm so dark today, so did another 2 sets to get back into it

3x8 tricep press @ 100kgs
3x10 overhead rope ext 

pm
1 hour cardio
5x10 hanging leg raises
3x10 hyper extensions

diet back to normal as of this evening. I needed to have a slight refeed today as I was so exhausted, but I expected that. By 3pm I felt normal again

13 days until next contest, so I'll keep dieting down....though lets see how we go as I start my new job on Tuesday!


----------



## Onk (Oct 10, 2016)

10-Oct

back to normal now...for about another week before I need to peak again 

am - legs of glory

3x8 back squats @ 140kgs
3x10 standing leg curl @ 45kg each
3x10 single legpress @ 120kg each
4x10 seated leg ext @ 110kg
had a 5min talk break with a mate whom just came in early
3x20/18/16 standing calf ext @ 125kgs
no seated calf ext today, body told me that was enough, calves still tired from Saturday, best to stop

pm
40 min walk, 30'C outside, went out in hoodie and got smashed with sweat just walking up hills in my local area


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 10, 2016)

Much respect for competing, Onk! Great log - cheers for the play by play!


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 10, 2016)

Way to go man! Really looking good. Congratulations on 4th! Best of luck on the upcoming competitions.


----------



## whitelml (Oct 11, 2016)

Congrats and well done.   Appreciate the log !!!


----------



## automatondan (Oct 11, 2016)

You are a hard working dude.... Its is nice to see your dedication and fortitude. Cheers on your hard work and dedication bro, keep it up! You look great... Dont be affraid to put some more size on.... It looks good on ya.


----------



## Onk (Oct 11, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Much respect for competing, Onk! Great log - cheers for the play by play!





TrickWilliams said:


> Way to go man! Really looking good. Congratulations on 4th! Best of luck on the upcoming competitions.





whitelml said:


> Congrats and well done.   Appreciate the log !!!





automatonDan said:


> You are a hard working dude.... Its is nice to see your dedication and fortitude. Cheers on your hard work and dedication bro, keep it up! You look great... Dont be affraid to put some more size on.... It looks good on ya.



thank you all. 

From the day after the next competition I'll be working with Zilla for the next 6-12 months. I'll be looking to put on a bit more muscle (3-4kg (8-10lbs)) in the next 6 months before I compete again. Off season I've been sitting at 230lbs so if I get towards 240 I'll be quite happy!


----------



## Onk (Oct 11, 2016)

11-Oct

started back at work today. Can honestly say, I have NOT MISSED wearing a tie! it did feel weird being hairless in suit pants as well. they're all smooth and slippery. hours today weren't too bad, only so much you can learn in one day, got there at 830 and was done by 645. That'll get worse soon

am - back, rear delts, biceps >> got in at 630am since I got to start work so late!

3x8 lat pull down @ 120kgs
3x10 close grip row @ 100kgs (this is heavy for me, i made sure to really squeeze at the concentric part)
3x8/8/5 close grip pull down @ 80kgs (dying a slow death here, last set was annihilation) 

3x10 underhand rope face pulls >> don't care about weight, just needs to hurt me to squeeze when pulling into my face and a slight pause/hold
3x10 bent over rear delt flys @ 14kg DBs, again, squeeze and then squeeze more, getting stronger on this one despite cutting

3x8 seated DB curls @ 22kg DBs
3x8 seated hammer curls @ 20kg DBs
**** doing anymore, time for work, can't be late on my first day and I'm so so so done. body burning

I made the mistake of taking my clen BEFORE injecting today. Took me 10 mins for a 2.5cc pec injection and I had to steady my injecting arm with my other since it was so hard. can't believe I did that. stupid

pm
45 mins cardio
6x10 hanging leg raises
3x10 oblique crunches


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 11, 2016)

Pec injection? No thanks lol


----------



## Onk (Oct 11, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Pec injection? No thanks lol



big muscle, easy to hit with no stretching (sometimes I find hitting my own lats and delts hard) required. Heat is about 7" deep and my pin is 1", so no issues there! I don't know why more people don't use it

this being said, I always get flash backs to The Rock, where the vx gas is released at the start and the guy yells "I HAVE TO INJECT THIS INTO MY HEART?"


----------



## Onk (Oct 12, 2016)

12-Oct

am - chest, delts, triceps
3x10/7/6 incline press @ 160kgs
3x10/8/6 dip machine @ 135kgs
3x10 cable crossover

delts have copped a hammering here and I feel quite week, don't do a press and just push on through without that exercise
3x10 side DB raise @ 14kg DBs

3x10 tricep bar ext @ 80kgs
3x10 overhead rope ext

pm - finished work at 830pm and got home at 9pm, not going to do any cardio tonight


----------



## Onk (Oct 13, 2016)

13-Oct

now this was a long day. Got up at 6am for gym session, finished 730, showered and got to work by 8 then finished work at 1015pm. home now and nearly ready for bed (1142pm) to be up at 6am again. What a joy!!!

am - legs
no squats now, don't want to be sore for next week as I get a bit weaker
3x10 single leg press @ 150kg per leg
3x8 standing leg curl @ 50kg per leg
3x10 seated leg ext @ 120kgs both legs
3x20 standing calf ext @ 125kgs
3x8 seated calf ext @ 80kgs

pm....no cardio, but I ate less carbs to make up


----------



## Onk (Oct 14, 2016)

14-Oct

up at 6am, tough after 5-6h sleep, during first week of a new job

am - back, rear delts, biceps
3x8 wide lat pull down @ 110kgs
3x10 wide row @ 90kgs
3x7/7/6 close grip pull down @ 100kgs

3x10 underhand rope face pulls
3x10 bent over rear delt flys @ 14kg DBs

3x8 standing BB cheat curl @ 50kgs
3x10 concentration hammer curl @ 18kg each

pm
6x10 hanging leg raise
3x10 oblique crunches
30 mins posing. really pushed myself


----------



## Onk (Oct 15, 2016)

15-Oct

1 week away from my last shot and the end of the log. 

this morning I had a mate of mine come watch me train in my AM session as he is having issues growing. About half way through my workout I started asking about his diet and his "supposed" macros were completely wrong and he is eating max 100 calories of protein a day. bloody idiot. 2500 calories and 100 is protein? 

am - chest, delts and triceps

3x8 incline chest press @ 160kgs >> big boy weights still 
3x10 dip machine @ 130kgs
3x10 cable crossovers

3x7 shoulder press @ 70kg
3x10 seated side delt raise @ 15kg each arm

3x10 tricep ext @ 100kgs
3x10 overhead rope ext, weight unknown

pm
30 mins cardio
20 mins posing

letro starts again tonight (well it's already 10pm so in about 5 mins from now!)

looking better than 2 weeks ago so I've continued leaning down. 

anecdotal story: fat guy that I work along side with at work laughed with scorn when I said I was tired on Friday afternoon, the night after we finished at 1030pm. For a guy that doesn't exercise, is fat and sleeps 8-10h a day...I really wanted to put him in his place. However, I have to work with him and he's training me so I simply told him to **** off.


----------



## Onk (Oct 16, 2016)

16-Oct

not going to lie....today sucked. Really sucked. I was lethargic the whole day and the usual activities for me were a chore.

i.e. I woke up at 630am as per usual, am always at the gym by 730 but today it was 820 I got there..dragging my heels.

After eating meal 2 at 9am I fell asleep for 90 mins towards 11am, then slept again from 130-3pm. usually do my cardio around 4pm ona weekend, today it was 730pm as I was still buggered.....

blah, 6 days left, just gotta push through it!

am - legs

no squats is working well so close to comp, legs less bloated and more defined
3x10 leg press @ 200kgs (very light for me)
3x8 standing ham curls @ 50kg each
3x10 seated leg ext @ 95kgs (light again)

4x20 standing calf ext @ 95kgs (light again...)

pm 
50 mins cardio
5x10 hanging leg raises


----------



## Onk (Oct 17, 2016)

17-Oct

well I'm nearly there and so over this dieting crap. In hindsight, 18 weeks is too long as these last 5 weeks my body hasn't changed too much as I've already hit as lean as I'm going to go. In fact, I look slightly heavier since 2 weeks ago - probably different sleep patterns, lethargy and my new job with the various intrinsic stresses. 

ah well, it's 4 more ****ing days. I can power through. It just sucks!

you'll notice I go lighter here today. I won't lose muscle in 5 days and I'm simply tired. Have to drop volume a bit now. 

am - back, rear delts, biceps

3x10 wide lat pull down @ 90kgs
3x8 wide grip row @ 80kgs
3x10 rope pullover, enough weight to do 10 reps

3x8 rope face pulls
3x10 DB rear delt fly @ 14kg DBs

3x8 concentration hammer curl @ 20kg DBs
3x8 standing BB curl @ 40kg 

pm
30 mins cardio
30 mins posing


----------



## Onk (Oct 18, 2016)

18-Oct

lowering of carbs begins. I was quite short with my gf tonight and we thought it was best that we just won't talk before bed. 

am - 
40 mins cardio
20 mins posing

pm - 
too bloody tired to train after getting home at 830pm from work
cooked my chicken that will last me to Sunday and now going to bed soon


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 18, 2016)

Hang in there, Mate. You've come this far - the end is in sight. Eyes on the prize.


----------



## Onk (Oct 19, 2016)

19-Oct

getting close, today was a better day emotionally, though since it was my lowest carb day during peak week it was very tiring

funny story, I fell asleep whilst doing my cardio on the elliptical and fell off it this evening...

clen stopped yesterday, t3 back down from 100mcg/d to 25 as of tomorrow, water still at 8-10L a day. 

am
30 mins cardio
20 mins posing

pm
30 mins cardio
20 min full body circuit


----------



## Onk (Oct 20, 2016)

20-Oct

nearly there. got tanned this evening, got another tomorrow and then final on Sat b4 i get on stage

bought some extra food this time after last comp's debacle....have heaps of chicken and plenty of rice, wholegrain tortillas, bananas, and some salt and vinegar chips. Otherwise some lollies and gatorade + electrolyte tablets. 

am
woke up really late at 630
wolfed down breakfast

practiced posing from 7-730 before going to work

pm
no training any more, that's done, just going to pose and relax

tomorrow I drink a lot of water but have to weigh in the afternoon. as I weigh over 96kg if I eat and drink too much, I'll weigh in at 3pm (earliest I can do) and then start eating more heavily.


----------



## Onk (Oct 21, 2016)

21-Oct 

day before

now here's a ****ing spanner in the works....

when i weighed myself (94.5kg) and took my height (187cm) I was fine for my category.

At the weigh in this afternoon, I weight 94.6 (no problem) but they said I am only 184cm, 2.6kg over my weight class and only had 30 mins to lose it. I hadn't drunk much so nothing to piss or shit out. Nor did I have any laxative on me and I couldn't sweat out 2.6kg in that time....so have to do under 95kg weight class where I'll get smashed by any guy 10cm shorter than me at the same size.

Given this is an international contest, there's sure to be some of those guys there. FUeajgnqjingfwqjoegfnoqkjgfmkoqgf

not a good start. 

log:

got up at 6am, stretched and posed
went to work at 730am
ate 40g carbs every hour
left work at 2pm
weigh in at 330pm, took AN HOUR
** see above
430pm get 2nd coat of tan done
530pm finished chatting with the guys post tan and go eat my next meal
630pm back home and carbing up, just had my last bit of water as well
dyazide down too, here we go water depleting


----------



## Onk (Oct 22, 2016)

22-Oct 
s-s-s-s-s-howwwwwwwww dayyyyyyy

all in all I did 10x better than 2 weeks ago and feel a lot better coming out of it. I may have been slightly less lean (gf thinks I was leaner) or the same, but I did pose better and felt better all round.

Main things I fixed compared to last time:
water - drank more (600ml per 24 hours vs 250ml)
electrolyte - sipped gatorade when back stage when pumping up to go on for mandatory posing
salt - had salt and vinegar chips , about 2 handfuls, when back stage
food - at 1pm noticed I'd gone flat, stopped eating, was back to normal by the time I went on

break down:
7am wake up and have breakfast
8am have meal 2, peed a good 2-3x already
9am meant to leave now, gf is late
1015am NOW WE LEAVE, not sure how she was so late
1045 arrive and sign in
11am sitting around waiting for the start
1130 in typical IFBB fashion, 30 mins b4 show start, they finally get attendants on the front doors, kick every spectator out and then start selling tickets. There is no order in line or organisation so ppl that bought them online don't know where to collect or are the back of the line and have to wait for those to pay cash/card at the door
1230 start, 30 mins late. shitload of juniors and novies, taking ages
2pm juniors just finishing, now about 1h late. notice I start looking flat b4 i go to eat again at 2pm....so miss the meal until I look sharp again
3pm met some new friends and explained how BBing works. Ends up the chick (single) works close to me so we exchange numbers to hang out again later
4pm classic goes on. They aren't the best and in hindsight...I prob would have come top 3 or top 5 at the worst. Top 2 were great, but then it drops off. ah well
5pm weighted section starts. under 60, 65, 70 etc to 100 and I'm at under 95kg
530pm back stage, having some electrolyte, pumping up, having some chips, feeling good
5 mins later, they tell us we're on next. WTF????? how did they stuff this up. most of the guys aren't ready as you usually get 10-20 mins notice
545 we were rushed behind the curtain and lined up...to not go on for 10 mins. So we couldn't eat or drink, and had to do wall pushups and just tense to keep or get pumped
6pm mandatories all complete. I was next to the guy who won Overalls and got his Pro card**. He was a beast.

** will expand: there was about 12 of us split into 2 lines, I made the final 5 call out but not final 3 (see below). These guys at top 3 were amazing, I had 1st and 2nd either side of me. SHorter by a good 10-15cm but built like brick trucks and very lean. They were all really nice as well. I made a lot of friends. What was nice, was they weren't stupidly competitive. Backstage we were helping each other out, holding towels/ropes for resistance as others rowed or curled to pump up. On stage when my line rotate to the back, #1 was completed out of breath so I encouraged him and he caught his breathing by moving on an angle behind the line infront, so he could relax slightly. I sometimes have good advice . There was more grunting and hissing then usual as we posed, but it added to the ambiance as the crowd got into it and realised the level of exertion we were going through. That helped us really hit the poses and smash each other more. The judges were having a hard time deciding final 5 so I called to the DJ for more music and we had an impromptu pose down which got the crowd going some more. Lots of fun, lots of good pictures of most muscular challenges and what not. 

630pm because they're doing all the age groups in a row THEN award, there's 45 guys before me doing 1 min posing routines
715pm FINALLY I'm ready to do my routine. It went well though they cut me off at 55 seconds. As i choreographed it, I knew my seconds down pat and had 1 more pose to go......
745 everyone finished posing routines now so theyre calling results. As we're 2nd last it was a long wait...
8pm done, didn't place top 3. will find out how I went later
845pm home
9pm pad thai eaten...that ended up being my dinner of choice. DIdn't want pizza or burgers or steak. Good old local chicken pad thai. mmmmmhmmm
930pm here we are writing this. just had another gatorade, 2 anti-inflammatory tablets, 1 banana and a small danish for dessert my gf's mum baked me
time to do a lot of washing and hit the hay

I'll try to write one more post with pictures before closing off this log


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 22, 2016)

Looking forward to the pictures man.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 22, 2016)

Onk, really enjoying your detailed account of the event and the prep leading up to it! Congrats on a successful outing!! Much respect!


----------



## Onk (Oct 27, 2016)

while it's not that many, here's a few photos I was sent by a friend. I don't have my gf's phone yet as she's been out-of-town for work so this is the best I can do! 

https://imgur.com/a/1W1Ng


----------



## Onk (Oct 27, 2016)

now that it's been 6 days I'm JUST short of hitting maintenance again with calories @ 3300 per day, will hit 3500 on Monday and stay there for a week, then prob bulk around 4000 or so. 

On comp day I was 94, day after 97 and monday 100.5kg (221lb)...so I don't want to put on weight too quickly as I am hoping that quick gain is water and glycogen. Have to be sure. 

From there, it's more a bulk until 240lbs whilst keeping 10% bf


----------

